# PolyStreamer - cloud-based multistreaming service



## PolyStreamer (Dec 18, 2020)

PolyStreamer submitted a new resource:

PolyStreamer - cloud-based multistreaming service - Forwards your stream to multiple destinations - YouTube, Facebook, Twitch, custom RTMP, etc



> PolyStreamer is a new online tool for multistreaming your video to multiple destination platforms. We aim to be super affordable (starting at $5 / month) and easy to use.
> 
> It's a simple tool with a simple goal, but let us know how you'd like us to expand to meet your needs at polystreamer.com/contact



Read more about this resource...


----------



## RealGameCulture (Sep 6, 2021)

It's $6.99 PLUS BANDWIDTH
My "estimate" was $17.99/mo which is almost the same as restream.
They do not specify which sites they stream to, it just says "the important ones".
They do not specify whether or not there is any kind of chat integration (It appears there is not.)
This gets a hard pass.


----------

